# Anyone hunt bluewater creek club



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Curious about joining, would like any info on club regs/rules or contact info. It's very close to home, and seems to have good access. Any info would be great. Thx


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

*yo*

send me a PM i got the pres number for you


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

What area is this club in? Thanks


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Escamibia county, upper to nw


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, after you get your spot and they have others be sure to post on here, good luck!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Where's It At ??*

Are you talking the club between Pine Barren Rd. and Atmore cutoff. It was the old Bluewater Creek WMA ?? If so, that is my club. ''

What questions do you have ?? -----SAWMAN


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Any spots by pine barren, what are the buck standards, doe harvest, and of course how much?


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

which part are you in sawman (where do you enter)? i am in there too and unless things change there are not any openings in the club i am in.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey bobby, poss. Wait list? also any info would be great. Just in case a spot does open, if it's the same club.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

IM4MOPAR said:


> Hey bobby, poss. Wait list? also any info would be great. Just in case a spot does open, if it's the same club.


you enter mine right across from gibson road on 97 by the water tower. as far as i know the waiting list is about 30 people long, and i do not know of anyone getting out right now


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

The bluwater creek club you enter by gibson road could be a great club if they would lay off the young bucks and does some.they need some buck limits.all the clubs in that old management area manage the deer well but when they cross the creek BLAm!!!!! If all the clubs in that area could get on the same page that area could be as good as it gets in florida.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

I have to agree that doe and buck management is necessary in all phases of a good huntable and sustainable piece of land. Don't know the ins and outs of bluewater club, but i have hunted in that area years ago. That's why i am interested in the club. Definately takes alot of work to run a club and member integrity is a bonus, sometimes a requirement. Can't say that i disagree w/that. Hunt the game, not the hunters.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

BOGIA said:


> The bluwater creek club you enter by gibson road could be a great club if they would lay off the young bucks and does some.they need some buck limits.all the clubs in that old management area manage the deer well but when they cross the creek BLAm!!!!! If all the clubs in that area could get on the same page that area could be as good as it gets in florida.


it is 6 pt or better with 2 does during doe week. there are plenty of does in there, too many in my opinion. kids who had never shot a buck were allowed to kill state legal for their first buck, but after the child has killed a buck then it is 6 or better. i am not saying that everyone in there follows these rules, but as for me and the group of people i hunt with we do. when you get that many people in a club it is hard to catch people sneaking deer out, and i am sure that there are probably a lot snuck out. hopefully we can catch them and get it under control. supposedly there is going to be a meeting with all the club presidents to set up rules for all the clubs as a whole, but who knows how that will go. 
anyway, last year was my first year in the club and i did see 2 mature 8 pts. and a lot of young 4 and 5 pt bucks. i overshot the first 8 pt during bow season and never saw him again. then the last weekend of general gun i saw a nice 8 but there were 4 other young deer standing around him and it was too dark to tell which body was his through my scope. i did not want to take a chance on hitting one of the others so i gave him a pass hoping to see him during muzzleloader. no luck though. so i am hopeful for next year, going to have a new scope to pick up more light and set up a couple more spots

sorry for the long post


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

yes there are a lot of deer that are snuck out of your club from what ive been told.the way you handle that is you dont let people who do those kinds of things in your club to start with.and if you catch them then there gone no questions asked.i know a guy that killed 3 spikes in your club bow season shooting them for does.thats just ridiculos.if your not sure dont shoot them.on our club if you shoot a button buck or spike or a buck with nuts period thats does not meet our horn rule you pay $150.00 if you do it again its 300.00 if you do it again your gone.and you dont hunt again till you pay the money.i promise you when you get in somebodys pocket book they will think twice.we had 2 button bucks killed on our 5600 acre this year with 37 members and i think 1 spike.and the same last year.you cant kill the button bucks. they are a buck for the future anyway you want to look at it.im not acussing you of this booby d.im just going on what i know about some people in that club.when somebody shoots on our club we know who it is.all shots are accounted for.its none of this it wasnt me,or i shot a coyote.you have to have reputible people in your club,and there are plenty of them out there,one bad apple can ruin a club if there not delt with.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

just curious how can your club allow kids to kill state legal when rms lease states a buck must have 3 pts on one side at least 1 inch long?do they break the lease agreement in that club?state legal is 5inches above the hair line.we allow kids 15and under to kill 1 buck with 5pts but it takes away one 6pt from your buck quota.we allow 4 bucks per membership on our club 2 6pts (you dont have to kill any 6pts)and 7pt or better after that ,and all bucks must have at least a 11inch inside spread.but nobody kills ther quota very often because we still let lots club legal bucks go all year.i could kill my quota of club legal bucks the first 2 weeks of bow seson if i wanted to,were just tryin our best to get some big ones and we have killed some good ones the last 3 years.but it would be awseome if all the clubs in thre raised there standards.we still allow 6pts because threre are some sureenough good sixs and 5pts in there that just wont grow any more points.heck i killed a 6pt bow seson in there that weighed 185lbsand had 17 1/2inch inside spread with my bow this year.we had a 5 pt kill that 198Lbs i killed a 5 pt in there last year that weighed 175 and had 18 1/8 inch inside spread.we have a cull buck rule also but it must be rms legal and you have to have a picture of it an have it approved by the board before you can kill it and if you do it takes away one of your 6pts.and you must post a pic of it at our skinning shed for all members to view incase they see it and want to kill it.these are just a few of the things we do and we dont hunt far from you.you just cant have 50 members and not have a limit on the amount of bucks you can kill.you can easily overharvest them very quick.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

like i said bogia, last year was my first year in the club. my son is not old enough to shoot one yet so i did not pay that much attention to the kids first buck deal. therefore i do not know exactly what the stipulations are. as far as the rest of it i dont know. i know there are some shady folks in there but you have to catch them in the act. our club does have the progressive fine rule like yours, but i dont have the rules in front of me so i am not sure what they are. did not worry about it because i knew i was not going to shoot anything not club legal. a button buck should never be shot shot period. in my opinion it is ridiculous to be shooting at a deer that small in the first place. i personally do not like the spread rule, but that is just my preference. making all shots accountable definitely makes a difference. hopefully everything will get better.

sorry to the original poster for the derail
bogia if you want to talk any more pm me so as not to derail any further i am going to attempt to send you a pm. let me know if it goes through


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Go ahead fellas. Good info all around. I know that orig piece of property was 21k acres or so. Man, can you imagine if all of the clubs could get on same type of program. You'd have a waiting list a mile long. Bobbyd, sounds like you oughta have a couple nice bucks around you this year.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree a meeting of the honchos might give everybody a chance to work toward that goal. Hope it comes around.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

yes im4mopar it would be nice if everyone was on the same page, could get some monsters growing in there. i hope those 2 that i saw hang around till next year, if they do they will be studs for sure. i am going to try to set up a little different this year. first year having to set up my own spots as well as first year in the club so i guess i will consider it a learning experience. hopefully get to see what some of the nice 4 and 5 pointers turn into as well


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I hunt in the same club Bogia hunts in and i wish the rules were even more strict than they already are. Alot of young, good deer that would be REALLY good if givin another year are shot every year. I dont pay 1200 a year to kill 11in wide stick horned 8pts that are 2.5 and 110lbs. I pay 1200 a year to have a chance at a good, wall hanging FL buck. I wish everyone in the club had the same mindset as me but its a club that has rules and as long as those rules are followed, i have no real gripe. I personally would like to see a age rule, body live weight rule, spread rule, point # rule and a score rule. Your buck has to meet 3 out of 5. Lets say the age was 3.5 plus, body live weight of 150 or 160+, 13in inside spread, 8pt or better and 85 or 95+ inches. That way if you see a 6pt that is 4.5yrs old, 180lbs, 15in spread you can wax him. Or if you see a 8pt that is 190lbs, has a 11in spread with great mass and tine length that will score 100in or so, Smoke city! It will most likely never happen because not enough people that hunt in FL get to see enough bucks to be able to make those kind of assessments in the heat of the moment. Plus people that spend 1200 a year want to kill bucks. With those rules in place it may take a few years before you get that quality of bucks as a norm. There are a few clubs around our part of FL that manage their bucks harder than the way i just said and they kill GIANT bucks! Not just good FL bucks but GIANT bucks! Blue Water Creek is the perfect place to manage and make into the premier trophy area in north FL but it will take alot of work to get that to happen. Probably wont ever happen and that is a shame. I didnt kill a buck this year on the club. I saw PLENTY of deer, bucks nearly every time i sat in the stand, plenty of bucks chasing and even a few club legal deer that i let walk late in the season. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

scully i didnt ge past general math 2.i dont think i cold sipher that alll at one time!LOL


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Youre tellin me that they didnt teach advanced math in Mount Bogia High School?!?


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea, if only i would have made it to high school!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ok well let me hunt your sections and ill bring you some bucks that would qualify under my rules!

BUT seriously, to the thread starter, our club is a invite only club so we dont have a sign up list. You may want to look into the club across the creek from ours. i think they have a applicants list.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

Hey BOGIA,........the wife wants to know if she killed the biggest buck in our club this past year ??? I really hope not......she is already hard to live with. ----SAWMAN


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey sculls, 3 outta 5 may be more than most, myself included cypher at one time. Have done the 2 out of 3, weight, spread, points approach. May be a more workable option in fla. I want to hunt bogia's section too, haha!!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

That is way to difficult to keep up with, make it an 8 point or better club and take out the 2-3yr old defective bucks, the right ratio of does and leave it at that.

Talked to a lease in Crestview, did not join, they take 6 points(ok 4's would be fine too..lol) and no does, open plots first to sign in gets the space that day, now that is no management.


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Skulls, If you got your wish, and all these things became true, once it got the way you invisioned it, you would probably not be able to afford the lease any more. The clubs would be leased by Dr's and lawyer's from autta town. Thats why we dont see pics from Blue Water on the forum. As a whole, BW clubs keep it pretty hush hush. But you probably already know all this.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the idea about killing big bucks, and I wish you all the best. However, I like to kill deer. I like to eat deer. I've cooked horns a variety of ways and they are always bland and hard. I'd rather be in a place that let's you actually kill deer. I like the idea of a progressive rule. Go from a forked to a 6 or better. OK, don't shoot me, just my preference. Everyone is different. I wish Bluewater was again public land. GREAT hunting, it is a loss to the hunting community that it is now private. (well, it is a loss and a gain, depending on how you look at it.) Just can't drop that kind of cash. Oh well, that's why we have Eglin and Blackwater.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Tightline said:


> Skulls, If you got your wish, and all these things became true, once it got the way you invisioned it, you would probably not be able to afford the lease any more. The clubs would be leased by Dr's and lawyer's from autta town. Thats why we dont see pics from Blue Water on the forum. As a whole, BW clubs keep it pretty hush hush. But you probably already know all this.


youre exactly right! i think ive only seen a few Blue Water bucks on the forum and hopefully it will stay that way. theres a old saying "call something paradise and lose it".. same goes with hunting.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

there aint no deer in there!! sawman i think your wifes was the largest rack.there were a couple more that were close.awseome first buck for anybody!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

If that is the case Sawman may be my new roommate for the off season!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Well ?????*

Good to hear that the wifes 6pt, 9 1/2 inch spread was the biggest. She'll be extremely happy. ---SAWMAN


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Saw the fwc over there today lookin for bird hunters. I was in flip flops and shorts, don't think i looked like a suspect. He laughed at me.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

he came on the club?


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep, talked w/him about 20 minutes,i was tryin to locate a good gut pit location at the time.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

So what club r u in if you were looking to dig a gut pit?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I say the whole 21K be bowhunting only..............8 pt or better only. And shoot the correct number of does and be done with it.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

there are lots of deer that grow to be old and mature in that area that will never have 8pts.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*For Me..........*

I tend to hunt the age of deer vs the antler growth. When I see a deer I take into carefull consideration the AGE of the deer as well as his rack. I will shoot a very old deer(6+ year old)that is a 6point before I shoot a younger(4yo) 8pt. 

Makes me feel good to let 'em walk,especially since I can shoot does and by the early stages of the rut(approx. Jan 1st)I already got my sausage in the freezer. 

As I get older I find that what I need is a couple or three does and a wazoo,trophy,wall hangin monster. Nothing in between for me. I don't care what anyone sez,until you let the young'ish 6 pointers walk,you'll never have a trophy heard. And that does not matter what the "inside spread" is. ---SAWMAN


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Reelfun, i'm just across the way at black branch. I hope that as we go into this the 4th year of club management, we can see a true difference in racks/ratios, and mass. Even weights of does and bucks. If the changes we made over state management are correct, we should see differences. Most of the deer we are seeing now were born in the club era of bluewater. If we do not see the changes pbob noted, then maybe the "management" has to change. I think too, we are seeing deer that never knew what a plot was, being bombarded with a "buffet" every quarter mile or less. It does change their habits.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

IM4MOPAR, Thanks, Sounds like your club is doing the right things to produce some good bucks in the future. Is your club feeding protein pellets before or during antler growth. Does the club plant Iron clay peas in the summer. Also, how about chuffas for the turkeys?


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Some of it reelfun is done by strictly a volunteer member involvement, but i know the prez and most of the board and quite a few members plant summer crops, mostly peas, chufas are planted but usally not in areas of summer plots. I.e. Roadbeds and small strips. Too bad it mostly ends up as expensive hawg! Food!!!!! I'd say over half of our members are trying to supplement and help our deer all we can with minerals and feed. We may soon go to a system of 100% coverage with minerals and growth aids. What's your goals? If i may ask?


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

inside spread only helps to deture hunters who are not as experinced let some of the younger deer go.with a inside spread rule at least some if not a lot of bucks are let go that would have normaly been shot.actualy a lot of bucks that are wider than our rule are let go because people are scared of the fine and having one of ther bucks taken away also. most people are going above the minimum spred rule in our club anyway.i have seen the deer geting bigger every year on our club.i have killed 4 that weighed between 170 and 185 the last couple of years and picked up a road kill off our club that weighed 198 and he was a 4pt with 6inch brows.i dont care what anybody says they dont get that big in bogia being 3years old.ive killed my share of them over the years in this part of escambia county and a good buck use to weigh 135 to 145lbs on average.our weights were down this year on average because there was virtualy no acorn crop in our area.acorns will put some fat on them more than corn will.we had a bumper acorn crop the 2 years before and you could tell the differnce with fat on the deer.but i have people telling me that some of these 170 to 200lb deer in our area are 2 to 3 years old.deer dont get that big in our area without being 4years and up there may be a exception but its not the rule.maybe in the black belt in alabama they may be but not in bogia.also a 170lb deer around here in november will drop 50 lbs by the end of february so i dont see how you can judge one by weight at the end of february. i think a limit on the bucks is more important than any thing.if you only get a few then your more picky on what you shoot.deer around here need age forget genetics.they already get all the food we can give them.they just wont ever get big if they die young and some of them will never have huge racks no matter how old they get but there still a trophy no matter what they have on there head if there old.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

reelfun.chufas are a waste of money on our club. (black branch)i planted 3 sacks last august and they were gone in less than a week.the most expensive hog feed you could ever use.the people who can afford it feed protein pellets all year.just hard for everybody the way the economy is and the price of feed now.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

one more thing in my opinion on deer(mature deer) around our area and thats all i can speak of because there pretty much the only ones ive ever hunted is that deer are just like people.some get big some dont.some are short and fat.some are smaller framed than others no matter how old they get they are not all the same.some have big feet some dont.ive seen plenty of big deer killed over the years that had small hooves and small tracks that you would have swore were a doe.same thing with does,there are does with big feet.you cant judge a deer by its track as far a sex.you can have a pretty good idea but you cant be sure.the only tracks that really get me excited any more are the ones that sink down pretty good.at least that tells you it has some weight to it.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

BOGIA, THAT WAS AWESOME READING! YOU SHOULD WRITE A BOOK! I CAN SAY I'VE BEEN TO DEER SKOOL 2NITE! THANKS:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

lol. im just rambling.i got to graduate high school before i can write a book.i really dont know much about nothing,i just like to believe i do!


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

You may not have bogia hi-skool papers, but u gotta phd in deer huntin' !!!!!


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

workin on my phd on the turkeys now!still aint got the IM4MOPAR bird yet. but hes next!


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Good discussion guys.

The 3 out of 5 rule works pretty well and a mature buck that's dropped a lot of body weight is gonna hit 3 out of 5. You gotta shoot does too, a 2 to 1 rule for each member will help with the overall ratio, carrying capacity of the property and some good bucks will walk and become better bucks...set a fine structure where a member pays for every doe they're short and more bucks walk or the club gets extra money for summer crops


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Does And Me*

My wife and I only killed two does this past year. I should have hunted more. The last half of doe week had some pretty nasty WX. I killed a doe opening day of gen gun(with tag),and another opening day of doe week. Having it to do all over again I would have hunted every day of doe week to be able to harvest my other doe(or two).

Our club is loaded with does. I have game cam pics of 8 and 9 in one shot. I do not pretend to be a wizz at the southern style of hunting. Deer hunting AND management in different parts of the country is quite a bit different. Even between NW Fla and central Ala.

My club is doing good with their management plan. I do however,believe that stricter is better. This, realizing that a club has to be able to draw members. Personally.....if my club went to 8pt or better it would satisfy me and my wife just fine.:thumbup:----SAWMAN


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

I like to shoot my does early, like October/November and early December...before they start being harassed...and then buck hunt. If you have a 2 to 1 rule it's dang hard to play catchup once the rut has started and the does are being pushed everywhere and button bucks are out alone.


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

BOGIA, I SAW THE IM4MOPAR BIRD SAT. AFTRNOON, HAD 8 HENS, 1 JAKE:thumbup: WITH HIM. GOOD LUCK, ALSO PBOB I LOVE THE POINT U MADE ABOUT THE BUTTON BUCKS BY THEMSELVES LOOKING LIKE A LONELY DOE. GOTTA BE CAREFUL FOR SURE.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

as for summer plots we have a rule about feeding protein pellets or a good food plot hard to keep plots up though planted 2 last yr and still ate it all up( a good thing), but just to mention i dont know how much the other clubs have noticed on camera b4 the season started and just curious how bad are the coyotes in your clubs had quite a few pics of does with fawns and alot where the same doe was coming back with no more fawn and found multiple skeletal remains of fawns,i think im gonna have me some fun this summer and practice on calling me up some yotes and taking them out of the equation


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Coyotes = less deer!!!!! As an old army sayin goes "kill em' all, let God sort them out"!!!!!!


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Im4mopar bird rest in peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

